
Peter Thiel on “Founder as Victim, Founder as God” (2012) - a_d
http://blakemasters.tumblr.com/post/24578683805/peter-thiels-cs183-startup-class-18-notes-essay
======
jampekka
Delusional.

~~~
dang
Maybe so, but please don't post unsubstantive comments to HN.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

